# Can i use go fit exercise bands?



## SlayerD (Nov 22, 2021)

I was wondering if I van use go fit exersice bands for my slingshots? Its cheaper than theraband. Also if I can what type? I believe there located at academy sports and ourdoors.


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

That's what I use.
Maybe I'm kinda cheap!
Works great for me.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

If it's latex its a slingshot band . Avoid latex-free bands .


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. 
I have no experience with the brand you mentioned, but I have tried other fitness bands. If they are latex they will work. But I don't think they will be the equivalent of Theraband Gold, which has a thickness a bit over .6 mm. The most recent exercise bands I tried (Spri 3-pack straight bands, not loops) measured .4, .3 and .2 mm thick. But I have made some good light ammo bands for the .4 and .3. 
Also, I'm not sure they are significantly cheaper than TBG. 
Another forum member has said before that the fitness bands are good for learning how to cut your own flatbands. We all make mistakes as beginners, and the mistakes don't sting as much using these.
Good luck, and good shooting!


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

treefork said:


> If it's latex its a slingshot band . Avoid latex-free bands .


May I ask what the trouble is with latex free material?
Are the exercise bands latex free material?
Appreciate your advise.
tx, Ed


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Roll Fast said:


> May I ask what the trouble is with latex free material?
> Are the exercise bands latex free material?
> Appreciate your advise.
> tx, Ed


Latex-free does not retract as fast as latex . In others words latex-free will shoot much slower than latex . Some exercise bands are made of latex and some are not . They have to state it on the label due to allergy sensitivies .


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

The exercise bands I use work well and are snappy enough for my liking.


----------



## SlayerD (Nov 22, 2021)

Roll Fast said:


> That's what I use.
> Maybe I'm kinda cheap!
> Works great for me.


Which type? Cus there are different colors.


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

SlayerD said:


> Which type? Cus there are different colors.


Actually, when I first started this there was some blue Theraband laying around from my physiotherapist - about 5 years old. It worked quite nicely.
Then my son-in-law gave me one of his black exercise bands. Completely unknown source. It was much more powerful than my blue.
Then I bought some light blue (heavy) exercise band from Canadian Tire. And of course the bag got tossed.
So I have absolutely no idea what I'm using! Which is probably good as I really have no idea what I'm doing with slingshots in general. Just keep making them and playing with them. And reading of course!
Mind you, using an exercise band for slingshots seems like a much higher use. There is kind of a perverse satisfaction re-repurposing an exercise band to a slingshot.....


----------



## SlayerD (Nov 22, 2021)

Roll Fast said:


> May I ask what the trouble is with latex free material?
> Are the exercise bands latex free material?
> Appreciate your advise.
> tx, Ed


Isn't theraband latex free?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

SlayerD said:


> Isn't theraband latex free?


Theraband makes both latex and latex-free . When threaband is talked about here we are referring to the latex version .


----------



## SlayerD (Nov 22, 2021)

treefork said:


> Theraband makes both latex and latex-free . When threaband is talked about here we are referring to the latex version .


Ok Thanks


----------

